# Strangest Find in a Fish Belly???



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

What's the strangest thing you've found in a fish belly? This is a first for me and I wanted to share with the 2Cool family.

This redfish (26 inch) was caught in POC this past weekend. While filleting the fish, I noticed a large dark "lump" in the stomach and had to investigate. What a surprise when it popped out.




























Appears to be some sort of wading bird (chick). Not sure how the red swallowed the thing. The legs were at least 4 inches long.

Kind of reminds me of the old Foghorn Leghorn Quote...
"I say...That chick is more mixed up than a bunch of feathers in a twister"


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Not weird but cool non the less, found a fresh crushed stone crab in the belly of a big slot red a few weeks back! it was pretty cool.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

found a norton sand eel jr whole in a 27 in. belly


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

8 undigested plastics. One of the reasons I never throw "trash" plastics in the water now. Cool whip bowl with 2 X shaped slits makes for easy disposal.
BTW, this was freshwater, but obviously salties do it too.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

Croaker, hook and six inches of my buddies line that he had broke of 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

10" Mullet in a 19 1/2" Speck


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Not too strange but he was still hungry!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Cought about 20 blue cats one day that were FULL of mussels and I mean FULL of them. Everyone of them were full it was crazy.
James


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

How about a couple handfuls of sea-grass? Of course, inside a venerable Sheepshead.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This one had a good sized eel in it!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I remember when I was about 7 yrs old, my dad was cleaning some freshwater catfish on the tailgate of his truck. I was standing there with my mom watching as he filleted them out. One of them he cut open had a huge bulging belly. He cut it open and black hair started pouring out. It was a rat about 10 inches long in it's stomach. I remember my mom saying, 'Oh hayell no! Throw that one in the trash!'. lol


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

earlier this summer we had a redfish throw up a mouse on the deck of our boat. That was pretty interesting.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*fish stomachs*

I have caught cats with snakes in them a redfish with a baby duck in it amd when i was a kid wse caught two different small sharks on had a full unopened can of coke and the other had three t bones from some steaks. Must have been eating oilfeild trash. We also caught and released about a 200 lb jew fish after removing 37 hooks and jigs from its mouth .


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Caught a 74lb flat head cat with a 10lb alligator snapper in it. That was weird


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Red with a snake in it's stomach...trying to find an old pic of a 22" Mansfield trout with a 13" mullet in it's stomach, and it still hit a broken back Redfin!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Found it


----------



## Larry L (Aug 29, 2011)

A 10" Dorado inside of a 39" Dorado.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*not a fish but bobcat.*

shot a bobcat in the sturnum and about 20 cat-squirrel leg quarters came out. thought that was interesting.


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

Osama Bin Ladin


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cut open a red from yarborough and a small crab crawled out still alive. My dad caught a red with a red and white shrimp tail sticking out the back end, he almost passed it. Ironically he caught it on a red and white shrimp tail....


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i've caught a couple reds with duck gizzards in the belly. another red with a shot shell casing. a red with a red and white queen cocahoe with an inch of what had to have been a 40# leader. sometimes i like cutting open the bellies more than i do cleaning them.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

22" trout with a 10" mullet. Absolutely slapped the bejeebers out of a finger mullet. The best fight I've ever had from a trout.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This flounder had a gig in it's stomach at one time...healed nicely!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

This is some crazy stuff. 

I caught a 26" speck in the surf near sea rim park on a large rattletrap, he had a 13" sand trout in its belly. Not sure where he though he was going to put the trap.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> I have caught cats with snakes in them a redfish with a baby duck in it amd when i was a kid wse caught two different small sharks on had a full unopened can of coke and the other had three t bones from some steaks. Must have been eating oilfeild trash. We also caught and released about a 200 lb jew fish after removing 37 hooks and jigs from its mouth .


Then when the punk rocker jew fish got back home all his friends asked "Dude, what happened to all your piercings?!?"


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

My buddy caught a redfish in his canal and it had about a 10" rattle snake in its belly. Snake had no chance.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I caught a redfish with a field mouse in it. When I did gar research at A&M I found all sorts of things in those gar. One had two bullets in the head


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

My best friend caught this one and it hit a palm sized finger mullet.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Once I saw a guy on the East Coast catch a shark and when he cut open its' belly it had a license plate in it!!?? Whats' up with that?? FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Caught a 19" red awhile back and while unhooking it i notice a tail sticking out of its throat so I started pulling on and it turned out to be a 6-7" flounder. Also caught a nice 26" fat red cut him open to find 6 sand eels in him. Caught a 20" flounder that spit up a 9" mullet on the boat, don't know why he hit my lure.


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

I went frogging back in June, and while cleaning them I found one that had eatin a full grown rat.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Caught a bull red at the jetties back in the day that had a Kelly Wiggler hanging out of his rear end. Color was the Shrimp with pink tail....


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

*My Knife*

Zat my knife ???


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

skeltowt said:


> Zat my knife ???


Could be!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Once I saw a guy on the East Coast catch a shark and when he cut open its' belly it had a license plate in it!!?? Whats' up with that?? FISH ON!!!!!!


Sounds like you watched Jaws one time too many.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

12 guage shotgun shell hull in a redfish.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I found a stomach full of gulp jerk shads before in a red fish


----------



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Crushed 12 oz Ozarka water bottle in a 46 inch red.


----------



## tunabill (Jul 15, 2007)

kentucky fried chicken leg in 18# red snapper. I new it was from the colonal because we had eaten it a few minutes earlier.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I've seen redfish hammer some baby mallard ducklings in the canal behind the house. My wife feeds the "park ducks" and their ducklings puppy chow as many of our neighbors do. The ducklings were bunched up in the corner of the canal, and the redfish just went to town on them in a foot of water. 2-3 ducklings were gone when the water calmed down. It's mother nature at work, but it's tough to see the hen hanging around quacking her head off looking for her babies. :frown:

Redfish will eat darn near anything!


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

runnin juglines lines in a lake using shrimp for bait popping the heads off then baiting the line we caught a yellow cat with 23 shrimp heads in him all fresh from us all around the lake( we only had 26 hooks out...)


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Funny story about ducklings on water.

My buddy and I are playing the old Friendswood GC and we are on the 9th hole. My buddy was new to golf at the time so he didn't hit the ball that well. A mother duck and her ducklings got into the pond as we drove towards the tee box. The pond sat in front of the 9th tee box. I hit my drive down the middle of the fairway and my buddy takes the tee. 

The ducks have formed into the classic line and are starting to make their way across the pond, my buddy tees his ball up takes a few practice swings and addresses the ball. The ducks are starting to make their way across the pond in front of the tee box. My buddy pulls back and lets go. He hits a worm burner, skipping across the water, skip skip POW!!! Right into the neck head of one of the ducklings. The thing goes ace over tea kettle in the water mind you and is now floating upside down. Legs furiously moving. The mother duck is going ape, quacking like crazy as to what has just happened. Needless to say the duckling didn't make it.

I'm just in total shock, one in a million shot that he hits one of those **** ducks. My buddy on the other hand goes into some depressive state after what just transpired. It totally scar'ed him for life and he doesn't play golf anymore.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

Found a small hardhead in a red one time. I was pretty confused. My grandpa wouldn't even try a hardhead and he fried up a mullet.:fish:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did not find in his belly but, I had an older friend years ago who caught a 12# largemouth, when he doubled his soupbone hand to a fist and stuck in the fishes mouth to show how big his mouth was he got bit by a baby water messcan. Wich was the end of our fishing trip.


----------



## bnowlin48 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Strangest thing in a fish*

My tournament partner's Case Pocket Knife!! As I stepped up to the scale to weigh in my Bass for the Big Bass Pot, he dropped his pocket knife in the fish's mouth thinking that when I put it on the scale, it would rattle out and everyone would get a big laugh!!! The fish SWALLOWED it and I never knew it was there until he asked me for it after weigh-in. Fortunately, I was soundly beaten for the Pot and no one knew about it until the next Bass Club meeting when I let the cat out of the bag:spineyes:
bnowlin48


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

26in trout with another trout in mouth. dont know how big it was but we were catching 12 to 14 in trout when this guy hit.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Most of a corky in a reds belly along with various shrimp, crabs and mud minnows. Best one for me, I was fly fishing behind the house one night and hooked a decent trout but he cut my line on his teeth. A week later, I'm out fly fishing at night again behind the house and hook a nice trout. As I start to unhook the fish I noticed something deep in his mouth. When I walked under the house to see it in the light, I saw my old fly and 2" of line (tippet). Took both flys and thanked the fish for bringing my fly back, then tossed him in the water.


----------



## Caracalla (Jun 27, 2011)

i did not realize how much garbage and fishing tackle these fish eat.

im going to take that into account, before i throw my over used soft plastics in the water.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

A bass with 3 baby turtles in it, a 20 lb striper with the biggest crappie I ever saw, a 5 lb channel cat with a mouse, and a bass with the clip off a chain stringer hanging from its jaw.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Caracalla said:


> i did not realize how much garbage and fishing tackle these fish eat.
> 
> im going to take that into account, before i throw my over used soft plastics in the water.


Recycle them man, I have an old Gatorade bottle that I toss all my old line and plastics into.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Fishing with a friend at SPI several years ago, he caught a 26" or 27" red. It had 5 cocahoe lures in it and they all still had some part of the hook or the lead head in them. 2 were red with white tail and the others were each a different color.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Caracalla said:


> i did not realize how much garbage and fishing tackle these fish eat.
> 
> im going to take that into account, before i throw my over used soft plastics in the water.


I was always a cpr freshwater guy. Tournament fished for bass, so I never ate them even when not entered in tourney. One day, I have an awesome day on rayburn just a half a mile from "The Public" catching 4-7 lbders hand over fist (before cell came). I call my tourney partner and tell him, he doesn't believe me, go figure. So I tell him I'm gonna keep one 7, one 6, one 5, one 4, and bring them home to show him. My intentions were to release them in my neighbors pond after showcasing. Well, the 6 didn't make it. And as stated earlier, we filleted her, and found either 7 or 9 soft plastics still in tact. After that day, we always keep a Cool Whip can with lid on and a X cut in the top. This keeps everything in. Even wind won't suck trash out.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

A 1976 Louisiana License Plate.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Caught a red in Jacks Pocket with a spent shotgun shell in it once. Figures since there are so many duck blinds up there. Also caught a red in East Bay that had half of one of those foam boat key keychain holders. Guess they'll eat anything.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Dell said:


> Osama Bin Ladin


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

This one still hit a spinner bait -- he was about to pop. My buddy caught one a few months back that had an entire 1/4 oz jig head in its belly.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Ibtsoom said:


> This one still hit a spinner bait -- he was about to pop. My buddy caught one a few months back that had an entire 1/4 oz jig head in its belly.


wow! that's crazy. are those mud minnows?


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

*cut bait!*

once i was throwin cut bait and threw a croacker tail and reeled in a whiting head!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

jeff.w said:


> wow! that's crazy. are those mud minnows?


I think so -- I caught him right outside of a marsh drain. I'd never seen one that football shaped -- I have no idea how he was still eating.


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

How about catching reds on jalape


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Red on Jalape


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

*Red on jalape*

Check out this video on YouTube:






Sent from my iPhone


----------

